# Rat gesucht, CodeSys OPC <-> Dokument



## Heiko1980 (19 September 2011)

Hallo,
für ein Uni Projekt möchte ich Werte aus meiner SPS in ein Dokument bringen (Vorzugsweise eine WebSeite o.ä.) welches gespeichert und ausgedruckt wird.

Bisheriger Stand ist, dass wohl die beste Lösung über den in CodeSys integrierten OPC Server zu realisieren wäre. Leider hab ich bisher kein mich 'schlau' machendes Tutorial oder entsprechende Code Schnipsel finden können.

Es wäre schön, wenn mich da jemand mit einem How To oder entsprechenden Code Schnipseln als Denkanstoß versorgen könnte.

Ich habe bisher mit OPC noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt und stehe da etwas auf dem Schlauch...

(Bin auch für andere Realisierungsvorschläge offen)


----------



## gloeru (19 September 2011)

Schau mal bei OSCAT vorbei:
http://www.oscat.de/files/oscat_netlib112_de.pdf#page=44

Damit kannst du eine CSV-Datei abspeichern, für Webserver gibts die Variante mit RRD. (RRD ist aber aufwändig, war da mal mehrere Tage am kämpfen)


----------



## Heiko1980 (19 September 2011)

Danke für den Tip; das ist einiges bei... Allerdings bekomme ich beim Übersetzen Fehlermeldungen (für die Netzwerk Biblio) Vers 112 (111 auch) ... (Hab ansonsten erstmal keinen Code -> Zunächst die Biblio blank testen)


----------



## gloeru (19 September 2011)

Also bei mir läuft die Lib einwandfrei. Hast du die korrekte Version (Für Beckhoff gibts ne spezielle Version)

Nur wenn du uns (oder im OSCAT-Forum) die exakte Fehlermeldung mitteilst, können wir dir helfen...


----------



## Heiko1980 (19 September 2011)

Die genaue Nummer hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf - bin jetzt zu Haus und 
werd vlt nachher noch ein wenig weiter basteln - Hab hier allerdings ein ganz anderes System als in der Firma (NT - 7).

Neben einiger Variablen die unbekannt waren trat 6 mal der Fehler "keine korrekte ST Anweisung" oben in den 4000. war das... (Das war je 3 mal in den beiden gleich lautenden Bausteinen oben in Hardware - IP_????) Ich vermute da einfach eine Inkompatibilität. (Leider?) werden in der Firma keine 0815 Steuerungen benutzt sondern irgendwie für den Konzern modifizierte - und da ich noch keine "schöne" Doku in die Hände bekommen habe, kann ich nur viel testen.
Das Programmiersystem ist CodeSys ob die Steuerungen nun mehr in Richtung Beckhoff oder wo anders hingehen kann ich leider nicht beantworten :/ Ich kann natürlich mal die entsprechende Biblio für Beckhoff in das Testprojekt packen und sehen ob die besser passt. 

Ich meld mich später oder morgen nochmal wegen des Tests und der genauen Fehlernummer! 

Vielen Dank aufjedenfall schon mal für deine Hinweise!


Tante Edit sagt: (Vermeidung Doppelpost)

Ich verwende die Biblio basic 332 und networg112 (für Codesys)/ mit der Beckhoff Netzwerk Version bekomme ich noch mehr aber andere Fehler, welche, soweit ich das sehe das Datei handling betreffen -> Fehlt die entsprechende Bibliothek)

Ohne rumbasteln bekomm ich die ein oder andere nicht deklarierte Variable (Debug_Index;(4) Debug_Id(5)) sowie für die Zeile 6-7 Kein korrekter Anfang für eine ST Anweisung (4250); betrifft jeweils den Baustein IP_CONTROL sowie IP_CONTROL2
Im Baustein REAL_TO_FRAC hab ich auch noch 2 mal den 4250 (6 und 11)

Vlt stell ich mich auch einfach zu dösig an... bin jetzt nicht DER SPS freak... aber anfangen tut ja jeder mal :O


----------



## gloeru (20 September 2011)

Hallo Heiko

Ich kenne nur die Bibliothek für Beckhoff, CoDeSys kenne ich zu wenig...

Zum testen kannst du mal die Lib-Datei direkt im PLC Control öffnen. Unter Demos findest du lauffähige Programme. Hier kannst du auch eine abgespeckte Version der Lib basteln.

Btw: Was verwendest du für Hardware? - Bei beckhoff ist z.B. eine spezielle Lib nötig für den Hardware-Zugriff auf die "TCP/IP-Schicht"


----------



## Heiko1980 (20 September 2011)

Hallo gloeru

Zur genauen Hardware kann ich hier keine Angaben machen, da das extra für den Konzern angepasste Steuerungen sind... Bin hier "nur" kleiner Praktikant...

Ich behalte die Oscat Lib mal in der Hinterhand; ich konnte mit viel Try and Error nun herausfinden, wie ich Daten aus meiner SPS auf meinen PC bekomme...

Werde damit nun erstmal ein wenig experimentieren und mal schauen was dabei herauskommt...

Da ich ja nix hochdynamisches machen möchte sondern nur einen einmaligen "Endbericht" kann ich zur Not ja eine komplette HTML Datei (oder ähnliches) über einen FB erzeugen. Ist vlt nicht die schönste Lösung, aber für meinen Zweck denke ich ausreichend.

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Mühe... 

Falls es dich interessiert schau mal in meine anderen Beiträge, da ist ein wenig mehr zu meiner gesammt Problemstellung geschrieben.
http://spsforen.de/showthread.php?t=48137
Wobei ich die NetVars mitlerweile im Griff hab.


----------

